# 88 Jayco Popup lift kit??



## Bug (Aug 5, 2003)

I just bought a 1988 Jayco (JayKing 6) pop-up tent camper in great condition.  However, it does not have much clearance.  So, I would like to know whether I can lift the box off of the axle 3-4". Does anyone have experience in putting a lift kit on one of these campers?  Can you do it simply by placing blocks with a new "U" bolt.  I have heard some say that you have to weld on a new "sub-frame" on a tent camper - is this true?  Do some Jayco tent campers have an adjustment for ride-height that does not require a retrofit? 

Finally - does raising the ride height of the box make the trailer less stable on the road? 

Thanks in advance for any advice!!   :approve:


----------



## Bug (Aug 11, 2003)

88 Jayco Popup lift kit??

I now have the answer to this post:  For approximately $200, a welding shop will take off the existing axel and weld a new 3" tube in its place.  They will then remount the axel on top of the new tube.  That will raise the frame 3". 

I still would appreciate any advise on whether or not lifting the frame effects the ride/stability of the camper? 

Happy Camping


----------

